# Ticketmaster question



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

So I bought some tickets from ticketmaster for a preseason game(accidentally) and then had them exchange them for another game. But I just recieved both pairs of tickets but only paid for one. 

My question is are those tickest that I didn't pay for gonna work at the arena or will they be like deactivated? I'm not all that concerned with any type of punishment if they don't work but just curious if it's worth the trip.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Are tickets even duplicatable any more? Don't they all have their own serial numbers?

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya they do and have bar codes and everything. Just wasn't sure if ticketmaster can disable the tickets so they don't scan. But I'll be giving it a shot


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

So, went to the game, paid for parking, got to the door. Tickets are scanned and come up 'refunded'. Ended up buying tickets at the box office for $15 bucks less(40-25).


Not that anybody cares :lol:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

l0st1 said:


> So, went to the game, paid for parking, got to the door. Tickets are scanned and come up 'refunded'. Ended up buying tickets at the box office for $15 bucks less(40-25).
> 
> 
> Not that anybody cares :lol:


Refunded? Huh?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya. I guess when I exchanged them they still sent out the tickets but instead of being active, they were categorized as 'refunded'. So when the ticket scanner checked it it showed up as refunded and they looked into it and saw exactly what happened.

So I wasn't able to cheat the system damn it.


----------

